# 13hr Haunted Grandfather LCD Clock



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

It's finished just in time, although i never stop wanting to add something else 

4 inch foam shape i fiber-glassed to a wood frame, total depth is 9 inches.
it is 19 inches at the widest point, and stands 73 inches tall.

clock face is a Dell 4:3 monitor connected to a BrightSign HD912 video display unit.

all leds, the tail and the video player are wired to a four banger designed by Mikkojay.

finally powered speakers brings it to life with great sound.


----------



## Richie4540 (Jul 23, 2015)

Great work, love it


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Excellent work. lol I was so busy checking out the clock face that I missed it was in the mouth of a monster til that first pull back shot.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Crazy good Billy!!!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Really wicked!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Total Awssss! Love the tail pendulum


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done, Billy!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

That's really cool!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks for the group hug NickG, RoxyBlue, Hairazor, SterchCinemas, Bobzilla, tjc67, Richie4540, IMU, & CrazedLemming 

glad you guys like it 

special thanks to Mikkojay for helping this come together.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Envious!!! Fantastic job on this beautiful clock!!! I would have this in my home year round!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i kinda regret selling this now, but i found more hd910 units.
so i'm making myself one this time 

clock vid is still on youtube if anyone needs it


----------



## rivas1982 (Oct 20, 2014)

BillyVanpire said:


> i kinda regret selling this now, but i found more hd910 units.
> so i'm making myself one this time
> 
> clock vid is still on youtube if anyone needs it
> 13 Hour Clock - YouTube


Hello Billy - Are you willing to share the triggered video?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

the scare video was on the sd card, so i'll have to re-do it.

here are some video effects i used over the ambient, in Sony Vegas, to make the scare.


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Pat yourself on the back! Awesome job.


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Sweet! Great job.


----------

